# anyone else working on grad school applications?



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

this is a frustrating process! i keep trying to convince myself that i won't get in to any of the schools i apply to. i need to stop that. i can't seem to get motivated to answer some of the essay questions on these applications either. argh. and i thought with the semester ending the school work would also be over.just venting


----------

